# New Buds Have Arrived



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I noticed Mo's tree was growing again.
This is what I love about using a tree to mark your companions life, it grows more every day like your love for your friend, it has new life, and death, yearly, and it will flourish into something beautiful under your love, care, and will give back with beauty and fruits.











Mo was very special, and I know choosing favorites is not right, but he was mine and always will be. 

















He is a hero in my book, as neither I nor my other dog, sparkles would be here without him.
He saved Sparkles twice from larger attacking dogs, my mother was working in a yard next door when a chow-akita attacked, Mo zoomed out of the yard (clearing a 6' fence) and ran the dog off.
When I was 8 or so, the same chow-akita dug under our fence and went after me while I was lone in the yard. Mo beat him back out of the same hole. 
Mo also had his funny and downright bad moments, but he was a wonderful boy and quite handsome in his prime.
We had a cat at one time with him, he loved that baby... He'd allow the cat to eat out of his bowl and would not let his mate eat until Rosie was done.
I have to say, his worst moment was when he sunk his teeth into a female officer's leg for coming in the yard, it was a huge accident, but he's lucky she didn't even press charges, saying "He was doing his job."
He lso bit me in his later years, I have a lovely scar that I hope stays.
Though he was losing his sight and I had just gotten out of a strange car, smelled of other homes, and was wearing as hood. 

He led a full and eventful life, and probably has gorgeous great-grandchildren running cattle or a ring somewhere.
He was to be 16 in another few months when he was put down surrounded by family and his gorgeous mate at home. 
These are a couple form his youth:








This is when I first was allowed to get on the floor with him:


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

His new pics do not seem to be working, so I'll add them here.


----------

